# Cheezy Porn



## peculiarmike (Mar 5, 2007)

Sunday afternoon I smoked some cheese and a batch of deer burger/jerky shooter teriyaki jerky.
Ambient temperature was 51 deg. F., 15 mph wind. I lit 6 charcoal briquettes and piled them in the fire pan of the ECB. Used briquettes because they are easier to keep in an orderly pile. Not looking for heat, just want to make smoke.
Did not install the water pan or grates, just put the lid on. Then I set up my cheese smoker, which pulls it's smoke from the ECB, and loaded in the cheese. One chunk Colby Jack, one chunk sharp cheddar "dirty cheese", one chunk plain sharp cheddar.
Piled hickory chips on top of the charcoal and shortly had smoke. Looking good! Did some yard work and fed more chips as needed. Smoker temperature was 73 deg. F.
I let the cheese smoke for 1 1/2 hours and pulled it out of the smoker. I put a layer of jerky strips on the rack in the smoker then put the 3" supports in place and installed the top rack, covered it with jerky strips. Added more hickory chips and let the jerky smoke one hour. I dried the jerky in the dehydrator so I am just adding smoke flavor.
Pics show the cheese alone with the colby jack on the left, sharp cheddar "dirty cheese" center, and plain sharp cheddar on right. Other pic has some of the jerky with the cheese. 
First time for "dirty cheese". I gave it a sprinkle of rub on all sides and pressed it in good with my latex gloved hand. Came out really good, adds a different flavor dimension.
Gonna smoke a batch of chub baloney next. Eats well on crackers with smoked cheese and "something cool to drink"!


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 5, 2007)

man that looks good. i gotta try some cheese soon.


----------



## smoked (Mar 6, 2007)

yummy! that looks delicious


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks good Peculiarmike. How'd it taste? It's easy to over smoke cheese it really sucks up the smoke. Color looks good though.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 6, 2007)

Debi -
It came out really good. My turbo cheese smoker does a great job as long as the heat is held down. I had planned to use apple but found I was out of it, so hickory was the wood of choice (due to the fact I ALWAYS have hickory on hand)
The flavor improves after a couple days sealed up in a ziploc bag in the fridge. I make quesadillas with smoked cheese that are just killer.


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 6, 2007)

My taste-a-vision isn't working.... darn!  Really looks great. Gotta do that some day. Thanks for the post.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 6, 2007)

Boy, the wind must've been blowing toward Peculiar from Tulsa on Saturday, because I got they urge, and smoked some cheese that afternoon.

My set up is a little different, but it seems to work. I had intentions of taking some good pix, but I got side tracked about the time the cheese was done.

I use a smokebox on top of an old hotplate inside an old covered grill.



I set the cheese on a clean, oiled grate, and pushed the probe of my remote thermo through a tater to keep it off the grate.



I set the thermo @ about 100*, but tried to keep it around 90*. It was about 50* out here too, and I didn't have too much trouble keeping temps in line by using the vents on the grill hood. 



I used the leftovers from a cheese sale back last fall. There was some gouda, emmenthaler, marbled cheddar, provalone, swiss, aged cheddar, and some pepperjack. When it was done (after about an hour), I vacpacked it and put it in the fridge. It seems to mellow and penetrate that way.

I have no earthly idea if this is the right way to smoke cheese, but it seems to work pretty well.

What a coincidence, both of us smoking cheese on the same weekend. I guess it's just another case of great minds working alike, huh Mike.

Tim


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 6, 2007)

I just realized that I posted the same image twice by mistake.  On this new format, how do I go back and edit it out to replace it with the correct one?  Anybody?

Tim


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 6, 2007)

SmokyOkie, I just realized that I haven't posted any pics since the new format took over, and over. Wish I could help ya there. But I have an old gas grill I've been wondering what I should do with. 

You've given me an idea now, thanks. I was thinking of making a box below for the element and chip box and then piping it up to the old cooking chamber. Your way seems to work so I'll try it out

Keep Smokin


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks good on both counts.


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

If I remember correctly, click on edit, then scroll down to where it shows your attachments and there I believe you can delete ones you want to.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike -

What's a turbo cheese smoker? Looks good.

SmokyOky 

That's alot of cheese!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 7, 2007)

Attached pic of the "Turbo Cheese Smoker". Only one in exsistance. I put it together with items from Lowe's and a little 12V fan from Radio Shack (the Turbo).
SmokyOky Tim, this is for you also. Yep, great minds.


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

oh my god......you take the award for "smoked engineer of the year" award!!!!  that is killer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 7, 2007)

The smoke from the ECB is blown into the metal duct and is cooled a good bit, especially if ambient temperature is cool to cold. Not as effective in hot weather, but I'm working on a cooling mod.
It's a cheese smokin' machine! The Turbo won't take high temps, voice of experience. Burned one up. That is why I only use about 6 charcoal briquettes when smoking cheese.
All electrical components have a certain amount of smoke built into them when they are manufactured. If that smoke is ever allowed to escape they are no good after that. It is not the type smoke commonly referred to here and gives cheese a REALLY bad flavor.
Note the 12VDC power supply in the pic.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 7, 2007)

Joe, I would think you could buy a hotplate @ Target (boycott Walmart), for under $15.00 USD.  I think a full 1500W heating element might get too hot for those purposes.

Tim


----------

